
Seneca Village Project - smollett
http://projects.mcah.columbia.edu/seneca_village/
======
smollett
[https://www.centralparknyc.org/blog/seneca-
village](https://www.centralparknyc.org/blog/seneca-village)

------
sabr
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HdsWYOZ8iqM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HdsWYOZ8iqM)

A nice video by Vox on this

------
lihaciudaniel
On tangent. Seneca was a great roman stoic Philosopher who died in 65 AD.

~~~
TheGallopedHigh
Carrying on this tangent, if you want to read some of his work, check out the
book: Letters from a stoic.

